# Tiger Wing Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 bottle tiger sauce
1 tso minced garlic
1 tblsp fresh lemon juice
1 tblsp balsamic vinegar
3 tblsp heinz 57 sauce
1 tsp dry mustard
1 oz (shot or more) Jack Daniels

Place all ingredients into sauce pan and slowly bring to a slow boil. Stir continuosly and boil for 5mins. Turn off het, pour mixture into bowl and use as a dipping sauce for wing or you can use as BBQ sauce.


----------

